# 2007 21Rs For Sale



## dbauers (Jul 5, 2006)

We have decided to sell our 2007 21RS. This unit is very clean and has several mods already done. MaxAir covers, Quikie flush, tip out drawer mod done, shelf over dinette. Also will include Equilzer hitch assembly, electronic brake controller, BAL wheel chocks. Ready for fall camping, just hook up and go! Unit is Columbus, GA. (approx 90 miles south of Atlanta) Reduced price, Asking $14,000. No sales tax. Can e-mail pics.

Contact,
David Bauers
[email protected]


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## dbauers (Jul 5, 2006)

Sold! I want to thank "SLEECJR" for the sale. They forwarded the information to their parents and they purchased the camper.
Thanks


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

dbauers said:


> Sold! I want to thank "SLEECJR" for the sale. They forwarded the information to their parents and they purchased the camper.
> Thanks


 Just went to see it. Looks great. They are very happy!


----------

